# Catfish frenzy



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

We got out on the lake to do some jugging today and were not disappointed. We landed about 35 cats and released anything over 10 pounds. Beautiful morning. We ended up with about four gallons of fillets.

IMG]https://uploads.tapatalk-
cdn.com/20181015/fdd53413f513919a7688e9b504c3a9ff.jpg[/IMG]
















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

ya done great! great photos too..what lake?


----------



## Ducktracker (Aug 1, 2011)

WTG 


Good fishing to all!


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Nice picture!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Btw who cleaned all of those cats!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gofish2day (May 9, 2006)

Nice Kittys!


----------



## Ronnie Redwing (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi, Ray. Great looking catch of cats!


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Nice picture!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You stole my line haha

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

shadslinger said:


> Btw who cleaned all of those cats!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Capt Reid and me. No shuffling on catfish filets.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RAYSOR (Apr 26, 2007)

Ronnie Redwing said:


> Hi, Ray. Great looking catch of cats!


Ronnie I needed a bigger live well in my frontier lol

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## firedog4$ (Aug 24, 2004)

Thats the ticket, nice catch. I caught 33 last friday. Cold East wind blowing 15mph early morning. Good times


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

good catch Ray !!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Makes me hungry I like catfish


----------



## Ditto2 (Jul 19, 2016)

Nice load of fish. One of these days I'm going to take the time to learn how do that and drifting for the big blues.


----------



## Gregg S (May 20, 2018)

Great job!!


----------



## wwind3 (Sep 30, 2009)

well done guys! Y'all are tougher than I am


----------



## SetDaHook (Oct 21, 2010)

The original post is From October; ...pre-flood, and pre- chocolate milk water. Wish we had those conditions right now...


----------

